# FOOD



## ZoeLynch (Jun 18, 2012)

[/font]Toroises are wild animals right, so should they have a natural diet or eat shop bought foods? 
My spu-thighed toroise George  is fed on a natural diet i grow plants for him to eat such as basil, chives and water cress.. but what do you use and how effective is it of offering your toroise the correct balence of vitamins???


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 18, 2012)

All of my tortoises live outside year round, so they have natural grazing. I've tried to plant the types of graze in their respective pens that each species is fond of. Because the Aldabrans grow so fast and are so big, I supplement their diet with a once-a-week feeding of Mazuri Tortoise Diet, and at that feeding I can add calcium and vitamins.

I'm not a fan of feeding exclusively a manufactured diet.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 18, 2012)

Natural grazing and browsing is best, but not always possible due to the time of year, geographic location or other reasons.

We all try to give our tortoises the best possible diet, but have to be pragmatic about the practicalities. 

Those who are unable to feed an entirely natural diet should not and must not be made to feel guilty. For that reason, I have not voted above.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 18, 2012)

Prefer to feed mine as "natural" as I can, but dried weeds/greens, mixed w/ soaked Marion Red Stick tortoise chow, is an important part of their diet, too...particularily during the winter, when fresh weeds are hard to come by.

Therefore, there should've been a "Both" choice.


----------



## wellington (Jun 18, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> Natural grazing and browsing is best, but not always possible due to the time of year, geographic location or other reasons.
> 
> We all try to give our tortoises the best possible diet, but have to be pragmatic about the practicalities.
> 
> Those who are unable to feed an entirely natural diet should not and must not be made to feel guilty. For that reason, I have not voted above.



DITTO



Terry Allan Hall said:


> Prefer to feed mine as "natural" as I can, but dried weeds/greens, mixed w/ soaked Marion Red Stick tortoise chow, is an important part of their diet, too...particularily during the winter, when fresh weeds are hard to come by.
> 
> Therefore, there should've been a "Both" choice.



DITTO


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 20, 2012)

*80/20*


----------



## Redstrike (Jun 25, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> Natural grazing and browsing is best, but not always possible due to the time of year, geographic location or other reasons.
> 
> We all try to give our tortoises the best possible diet, but have to be pragmatic about the practicalities.
> 
> Those who are unable to feed an entirely natural diet should not and must not be made to feel guilty. For that reason, I have not voted above.



Very well said I agree 100%. I live in northeast North America so wild food is not always possible year round. I will say I generally feed my tortoises wild weeds until they're no longer available then it's grocery store greens. I use the pellet foods like a supplement.


----------

